

Ask HN: Why do you want to start a startup? - rstrtupsthrwy

I&#x27;m interning in a series-B San Francisco startup this summer, and probably more than half of the people I know - from multiple-exit CEOs to high school dropouts - are entrepreneurial in some way.<p>I&#x27;m vaguely interested myself in starting a startup, but I&#x27;m really wondering if I&#x27;m interested in it for the right reasons. Sure, for most people they usually fall into a very small set - getting rich, being famous, solving a niche problem, building the next big thing, making the world a better place - but I&#x27;m interested in everyone&#x27;s story.<p>So... why do you want to start a startup?
======
tuyguntn
"Taking a risk for getting richer by having a freedom for doing what you
love".

(Freedom) Working for others could be fine if you are key person, because
others will listen for you, otherwise you are treated just yet another (hard)
worker. You don't have freedom, that's fine in business, they understand their
business well.

(Rich) Zuckerberg, Page, Brin, Ellison, Gates, Jobs, Jack Ma, you name it, all
of them are founders, sure some others can get richer by joining later, but
you should work really really hard in order to be a key person in a well
established Corp.

(Risk) You might lose lots of things, not just money and founders love to take
a risk, they are driven by adrenaline :)

(Passion) You are going to do things what you love, because that would be
yours. when you don't have motivation you don't care and you will work,
because that's yours. when you are tired, you take little rest and you will
work again, because its yours. In hard days, you will find a way, because
that's yours. But when you are working for someone, you don't always feel
this, you might quit anytime, but when that's yours you are not going to quit
easily ;)

------
headshot
Freedom! In your job you are always operating under restricted boundaries
eg.timing, tech stack.

------
tomcam
Because I had a specific vision of how I could make things better for a well-
defined group of people and because I am driven to create stuff. If all you
are is vaguely interested you probably aren't ready yet.

------
andersthue
Happiness!

I want to make people happier, that is my "why" and in every decision I make I
investigate whether it makes me, an employee or a customer happier.

I dream of making every Maker and Manager out there a little bit happier and
believe I have the tool in my TimeBlock method.

------
mangeletti
Because skewness.

Skewness is what brings some toward riskier propositions, in hopes for a small
chance of huge success. Those of us that start companies also don't like the
middle of a probability distribution (i.e., predictable returns for a
predictable amount of effort).

------
smartyshal
We're creators and its about making difference in other's life than just
your's.

------
paulbaumgart
Because it's hard. And because building things is awesome.

------
anon3_
Because no values your time or sacrifice unless you control the frame.

